# 'Not responding' IE and others



## jackson_gp7 (Feb 8, 2008)

Hi,

I recently purchased an Acer laptop with Windows 8 about 2-3 months ago. Then I upgraded to 8.1.

In recent weeks, Internet Explorer has been going slow at times showing 'not responding' (usually after I have had the computer on for hours as it starts off ok) and a few other programs like MS Word also show 'not responding'.

I had McAfee as a trial then I uninstalled it after it expired and installed Avira AV and Spybot. Scans with both these programs give nothing.

I have run a disk cleanup which did a scan to show that I can free 985MB on my hard drive. I am unsure if it is ok to select all the possible options such as Windows upgrade log files, Windows Defender, Windows update Cleanup.

Can you please confirm and also suggest if I need to provide scan results for further your analysis?
Thank you.


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

Have you tried to perform a complete reset of IE?


----------



## jackson_gp7 (Feb 8, 2008)

Masterchiefxx17 said:


> Have you tried to perform a complete reset of IE?


No, Can you tell me how to do that please?
Also, should I complete the disk cleanup as mentioned above?


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

It doesn't hurt anything to perform it.

Follow this here:

https://support.microsoft.com/kb/923737


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

Run the McAfee Uninstaller to fully remove it. http://download.mcafee.com/products/licensed/cust_support_patches/MCPR.exe There may be residuals of the program that are conflicting with Avira. 
We suggest uninstalling Avira as well, Avira AntiVir Removal Tool - Download and use the free Microsoft Security Essentials. Download Microsoft Security Essentials from Official Microsoft Download Center


----------



## jackson_gp7 (Feb 8, 2008)

spunk.funk said:


> Run the McAfee Uninstaller to fully remove it. http://download.mcafee.com/products/licensed/cust_support_patches/MCPR.exe There may be residuals of the program that are conflicting with Avira.
> We suggest uninstalling Avira as well, Avira AntiVir Removal Tool - Download and use the free Microsoft Security Essentials. Download Microsoft Security Essentials from Official Microsoft Download Center


Sorry for the slow response. I have removed McAfee using the link provided above and I have also downloded he installation file for MS Security Essentials.
However, the link provided to uninstall Avira does not seem to be correct as it is simply a tool for removing malware. I found this link but just want to confirm with you which file to download (if any):
Avira uninstall Tool - Removal Tool (Direct Download)Tech Support All


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

Try this: How to Remove/Uninstall Avira Free Antivirus Software: 7 Steps


----------



## jackson_gp7 (Feb 8, 2008)

It seems that to remove Avira is more complicated than McAfee.

I have to save windows registry files and all data files. I will watch the video to see how to do this.
Will I lose anything? e.g. in iTunes, favourite websites?

If there is a simpler method to remove Avira with a quick tool, that would be preferred.

Also, Spybot does a scan in a few seconds. On my old WinXP PC, Spybot would take about 15mins to do a full system scan. Is this the way it's meant to be on the new laptop with Win8.1?


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

You can uninstall Avira in Programs and Features, but to cleanly remove it and all of it's left over files, you need to edit the registry. If your uncomfortable, just running the uninstaller should suffice.


----------



## shawnpb (May 30, 2010)

Is the Tea Timer active in Spybot Search and Destroy?

What is the Resident TeaTimer? | Spybot © ™ - Search & Destroy


----------



## jackson_gp7 (Feb 8, 2008)

JackBauer_24 said:


> Is the Tea Timer active in Spybot Search and Destroy?
> 
> What is the Resident TeaTimer? | Spybot © ™ - Search & Destroy


I have Spybot Search and Destroy 2.2. I do not know if tea timer is switched on. I tried to follow the instructions here: How to turn on/install Teatimer?

but there is no 'resident' option under advanced tools. Is it possible that the Tea Timer was not installed?


----------



## jackson_gp7 (Feb 8, 2008)

spunk.funk said:


> You can uninstall Avira in Programs and Features, but to cleanly remove it and all of it's left over files, you need to edit the registry. If your uncomfortable, just running the uninstaller should suffice.


Can you please explain why you think Avira should be replaced with MS Security Essentials?


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

If you are having problems with programs not responding, then *Avira* may have security settings keeping you from accessing the internet. 
There was a time when *AVG *and *Avira *were great Anti-Virus programs but they have been eclipsed by *Windows Defender* which comes bundled with Windows 8.0 and 8.1. *Windows Defender* used to be called *Microsoft Security Essentials.* *AVG *and* Avira* do not catch as many threats as *Defender *does. 
You can only have one Anti-Virus program installed and running on your computer or else they will conflict. If you are comfortable with *Avira*, then stay with it, unless you are having problems, then I would suggest uninstalling it, and enable Windows Defender. How to activate Windows Defender in Windows 8 | PCWorld


----------



## jackson_gp7 (Feb 8, 2008)

Thanks again.

I have uninstalled Avira from add/remove programs.

Then I updated Spybot and it did a full system scan which took about 20-30mins (not 20 secs like it was) and I have attached some of the results which were mostly registry issues.

Then I tried activating Windows Defender but it does not seem to activate. I have attached the screen shot of the security centre.

Please advise if I need to install the Windows Security Essentials file I downloaded earlier as per the instructions above.
The attachments were converted to pdf as docx files are not accepted.


----------



## jackson_gp7 (Feb 8, 2008)

Hope to hear back soon as I currently feel exposed without any AV program activated.


----------



## shawnpb (May 30, 2010)

Go to the right of your screen to *Search* type in *Services.msc* hit enter scroll down to *"Windows Defender"* right click on it then select Start. Also change it to Automatic.

Try starting (activating) Windows Defender again. 

*If you do not Run the Avira anti virus removal tool first then reboot my instructions will not work. Without running the removal tool there will still be Ariva settings active that has disabled Windows Defender when you installed and used Ariva anti virus. Uninstalling it only via the normal uninstall is not enough.
*


----------



## jackson_gp7 (Feb 8, 2008)

I cannot find where the Avira Anti Virus removal tool is. Can you please provide me the link? Is it a file that I need to download? According to the instructions earlier, I simply have to go through the registry and manually delete certain entries.
I found this registry cleaner for Avira: PC Hell: How to Uninstall Antivir Antivirus

What do you think of this? I still have to determine if the entries found should be deleted.
I have attached the error message I get when trying to start Windows Defender.


----------



## Go The Power (Mar 5, 2007)

Hi Jackson_gp7

To make sure the registry values have been deleted for Avira, please run this tool that is provided by Avira called *Avira RegistryCleaner* it can be downloaded *Here*


----------



## jackson_gp7 (Feb 8, 2008)

Go The Power said:


> Hi Jackson_gp7
> 
> To make sure the registry values have been deleted for Avira, please run this tool that is provided by Avira called *Avira RegistryCleaner* it can be downloaded *Here*


thank you for this. I ran the scan and deleted all the entries it found.
Then I went to Services and tried to turn on Windows Defender but the same error message came up again.

Can I install Microsoft Security Essentials? Or would this cause problems?

Is there any faster method of doing a scan with a program that is not actually installed in the laptop? e.g. a quick antivirus scan tool?

I need advice on what to do next please.


----------



## Go The Power (Mar 5, 2007)

Yes please try and install MSE


----------



## shawnpb (May 30, 2010)

Before installing MSE lets try one more thing. 

Press the Windows key and "Q" type in *CMD* locate *CMD* right click and select *"Run As Administrator" *in the Command Prompt type in then hit enter


```
SFC /SCANNOW
```
After the scan reboot then try Starting the Windows Defender service again.


----------



## jackson_gp7 (Feb 8, 2008)

I cannot install MSE because it says that I already have an up to date version of Windows Defender on my system.

So I have run the Avira Registry Cleaner. What do you recommend now? I still have no Antivirus software and only Spybot S&D.


Just saw the post above....will give it a go tomorrow.


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

MSE is now called *Windows Defender* in Windows 8, so you cannot install MSE over the top of Defender. Make sure Avira is totally uninstalled using the Avira Registry Cleaner. Go to *Control Panel/Action Center*, turn on *Windows Firewall *and* Windows Defender*. Go to Search and type *services.msc* In the Services windows scroll down to *Windows Defender* service double click it. Make sure the *Startup type* is set to *Automatic* and the services is *Started.*


----------



## jackson_gp7 (Feb 8, 2008)

I have completed the scan as advised by Jack and attached the results.

Then I rebooted and tried to turn on Windows Defender in the Action Centre but that still did not work.
Then I tried to start Windows Defender in Services but still got Error 577 just like before.

Is there anything in the scan results that gives some information about what to do next?


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

Press Win key + R. This will open Run.
Type "regedit" and hit enter.
Navigate to these keys:
HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Policies\Microsoft\Windows Defender
HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows Defender
Change value of 'DisableAntiSpyware' and 'DisableAntiVirus' from '0' to '1'.
After changing the values go to 'C:\Program Files\Windows Defender' and open 'MSASCui.exe' file.


----------



## jackson_gp7 (Feb 8, 2008)

spunk.funk said:


> Press Win key + R. This will open Run.
> Type "regedit" and hit enter.
> Navigate to these keys:
> HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Policies\Microsoft\Windows Defender
> ...


Thank you.
I found that the value was already set at 1 for this key: HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows Defender
and there was no key by this name: HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Policies\Microsoft\Windows Defender
I got to Microsoft under policies but no windows defender.

Then I tried opening the file in Program files and it did not work. Note there is also another folder on C: called Program Files (x86) but that does not have the 'MSASCui.exe' file.

What next?


----------



## Go The Power (Mar 5, 2007)

Please do the following

-Right click on *Start*
-Click on *Run *Copy and paste *%windir%\Logs\CBS*
-Press *Enter*
-There will be a file called *CBS.log* copy it to your desktop
-Rename CBS.log to CBS.txt
-Attach CBS.txt to your next reply


----------



## jackson_gp7 (Feb 8, 2008)

Go The Power said:


> Please do the following
> 
> -Right click on *Start*
> -Click on *Run *Copy and paste *%windir%\Logs\CBS*
> ...


I had to zip the file as it was 9.2MB as a txt file.


----------



## jackson_gp7 (Feb 8, 2008)

I hope to get a response soon please as I have been without an Antivirus software now for several days if not more than a week. 

I am also due to leave for overseas travel so hope to get this sorted out while on travels from tomorrow.
Thanks in advance. Please let me know if you have any queries or comments.


----------



## Go The Power (Mar 5, 2007)

It sounds like you may have some malware on your system

I would recommend that you go *here*; read and follow the instructions very carefully; then, post all the requested logs and information; as instructed, to *here*. _(Just click on the coloured links.)_

Once done, please be patient, as the Security Team Analysts are usually very busy; one of them will answer your request as soon as they can.


Good luck :smile:

Please also remember *DO NOT* post your logs in this thread, please start a new thread *here*. _(Just click on the coloured link.)_ and post the logs.


----------



## jackson_gp7 (Feb 8, 2008)

Sorry for the delayed response, I was travelling.

The message appearing when trying to open DDS is "DDS is not meant to run in compatibility mode. The program will now exit"
What do you suggest I do?

Then I tried gmer and after trying to open the extracted files, the program screen opens then freezes and I have to manually hold the power witch button to turn off the computer. I did this twice.


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

Please follow the instructions here Virus/Trojan/Spyware Help anything you can't do, just go to the next step. Post your results or lack of them, in the security forum and not here.


----------



## jackson_gp7 (Feb 8, 2008)

I just tried posting a new thread in the Virus Forum but aftrer clicking preview or submit, nothing happens and I get a blank screen. I checked if the thread was successfully posted but it was not.
Let's see if this post works here.


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

This post works here so please proceed to the Security forum. If you have a problem, restart and press *F8* and choose *Safe Mode with Networking*. And do the steps.


----------

